# Update description of Point System Discussions



## linsj (Jul 19, 2008)

The description for this forum has not been updated since Hilton got its own forum. How about adding it?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 19, 2008)

Good catch.  I'll get right on it!


----------



## linsj (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks. I meant to post about this a long time ago, but kept forgetting.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 21, 2008)

TUG point based TS BBS said:
			
		

> RCI Points are discussed here as well as other point based systems which are not covered in other specific forums (see Marriott, Wyndham, Hilton, and Hotel-based Systems forums).


Doug, it shouldn't say " hotel based TS systems" any more. It should say "Other TS systems" The hotel based TS systems was broken up into HGVC, Starwood and "other"

Maybe it should say:
RCI points are discussed here. Most other point based TS systems are discussed in their specific forums (see Hilton, Marriott, Starwood, Wyndham, Disney & all other TS systems)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 21, 2008)

*O. K. --  Now I Get It.*




Bill4728 said:


> Doug, it shouldn't say " hotel based TS systems" any more.


Shux, I rashly assumed "hotel based TS systems" meant timeshares housed in -- you know, actual . . . hotels. 

Example:  The Sahara Safari Club (RTU) located in the Sahara Hotel & Casino, Las Vegas NV. 

Who knew it really meant Marriott, Wyndham, Hilton, etc. ? 

What a _doofus_ -- not you, me. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Doug, it shouldn't say " hotel based TS systems" any more. It should say "Other TS systems" The hotel based TS systems was broken up into HGVC, Starwood and "other"
> 
> Maybe it should say:
> RCI points are discussed here. Most other point based TS systems are discussed in their specific forums (see Hilton, Marriott, Starwood, Wyndham, Disney & all other TS systems)




Another good catch.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Doug!!


----------

